# Do sounds effect the tarantula's stress level?



## Triggerman73 (May 3, 2009)

I wanted to know because in all the anatomy diagrams i have seen, the things that could act as ears arent there...can tarantulas even hear?


----------



## BreakTheWindows (May 3, 2009)

I don't believe that they can hear the "sounds" the way we do. An example can be when you hold up a blasting pair of earphones in a room. BUT they are very sensitive to vibrations, and I can imagine that a stereo system or something like that can emit enough vibrations to be picked up by a tarantula. 
Just what I know.


----------



## Pacmaster (May 3, 2009)

what?
Huh?
Can ya speak up a little?



I think they sense sound as vibrations thru their legs, if anything . . .???


----------



## Triggerman73 (May 3, 2009)

BreakTheWindows said:


> I don't believe that they can hear the "sounds" the way we do. An example can be when you hold up a blasting pair of earphones in a room. BUT they are very sensitive to vibrations, and I can imagine that a stereo system or something like that can emit enough vibrations to be picked up by a tarantula.
> Just what I know.


hmm... its like walking through an earthquake...:wall:


----------



## Sathane (May 3, 2009)

They feel the vibrations from sound more in their bristles.  Constant sounds can add to their stress levels because of this.


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 3, 2009)

*Bass is worst*

I am sensitive to sound, Bass is the worse.  You can feel base through walls, cement, anything.  If they don't like constant vibration, they won't like bass.


----------



## Sathane (May 3, 2009)

Exactly.  Low frequency sounds make the bristles vibrate at a slower speed, with more travel, and are more easily detectable as a result.

I'm not sure what the frequency ranges are that a tarantula can detect.



Nomadinexile said:


> I am sensitive to sound, Bass is the worse.  You can feel base through walls, cement, anything.  If they don't like constant vibration, they won't like bass.


----------



## xhexdx (May 4, 2009)

Try holding one of your tarantula's enclosures (plastic ones work best) and talk while you're holding it.  You should be able to feel the vibrations just from talking.


----------



## Sathane (May 4, 2009)

Cool experiment Joe.

You might have to hold the enclosure relatively close to your face while talking to be able to feel the vibrations but you'll definitely be able to feel it.  Just remember, tarantula setae is very very sensitive so, even if you can't feel the vibrations, they most likely can.



xhexdx said:


> Try holding one of your tarantula's enclosures (plastic ones work best) and talk while you're holding it.  You should be able to feel the vibrations just from talking.


----------



## Merfolk (May 4, 2009)

Black Metal music has my Ts go out and walk in circle. Dance music makes them rush to the hide and bolt the door (same as myself finaly ), classical music has them sit and relax.

They can percieve vibration, with the tip of the legs and the hair they have, but they cannot discriminate between sound the way we do. Whatever stirs the substrate or moves the air around them generates a reaction!


----------



## Kloster (May 4, 2009)

i noticed they all go in their hdies if i play death or black


----------



## xhexdx (May 4, 2009)

I am assuming the last two posts were being silly, because there is no way a tarantula can tell what kind of music you're playing and react accordingly.

Sathane,

It depends on what kind of enclosure you're using, and how much is in it.  I was holding a friend's pokie setup (1-gallon plastic storage container) and there's no 'strate in it.  Just a fake plant and hidey tube glued to the side.  I could hold it two feet away and still feel the vibrations, and I wasn't even talking at a normal level.

--Joe


----------



## Draiman (May 4, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I am assuming the last two posts were being silly, because there is no way a tarantula can tell what kind of music you're playing and react accordingly.


They can't discern different genres of music, but different types of music encompass different frequencies and the spiders are reacting to the differing frequencies, not to the genre.


----------



## xhexdx (May 4, 2009)

They are going to react negatively to any vibrations caused by music, period.

But yes, the more bass, the more obvious their reaction is going to be.


----------



## Sathane (May 4, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I am assuming the last two posts were being silly, because there is no way a tarantula can tell what kind of music you're playing and react accordingly.
> 
> Sathane,
> 
> ...


Yah, you'd be able to feel it in something like that much easier since there is very little to absorb the vibrations.  The same principle applies when speaking in a large room without furniture as opposed to one that is fully furnished.  The sound waves will bounce around and echo more readily in a bare room.  The don't in a furnished room since the furniture, carpeting, etc., absorbs the vibrations.


----------



## curiousme (May 4, 2009)

Our P. cambridgei juvi reacts consistently to the sound of our didgeridoo, which is a very low vibrating sound.  She comes out and tries to get close to the sound, whether it be at the top of the enclosure or the bottom.  She seems to interpret it as feeding time, which we have tried to reinforce by feeding.  

None of the other T's sitting on the same shelf react to it.


----------



## wedge07 (May 4, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I am assuming the last two posts were being silly, because there is no way a tarantula can tell what kind of music you're playing and react accordingly.
> 
> Sathane,
> 
> ...


I wouldn't imagine they can cognitively recognize what music you are listening too, but the rhythm of the type of music you are listening to may affect them similar ways.  We have to remember what music really is, vibrating air.  The frequency and wavelength is simply determined by how much air is moved and how fast.  The only reason we recognize it as sound is because we are equipped to do so.


----------



## Triggerman73 (May 4, 2009)

wedge07 said:


> I wouldn't imagine they can cognitively recognize what music you are listening too, but the rhythm of the type of music you are listening to may affect them similar ways.  We have to remember what music really is, vibrating air.  The frequency and wavelength is simply determined by how much air is moved and how fast.  The only reason we recognize it as sound is because we are equipped to do so.


looks like my old headphones aren't out of work just yet lol


----------



## sparular (May 4, 2009)

To reiterate wedge, sound is vibration. The only distinction we make is that we can detect "sound" vibrations with our ears because they are moving through air and are of a frequency that we are equipped to perceive. Tarantulas detect vibrations (and non-oscillating air movement like blowing) in air with small hairs protruding out of their body everywhere. So their whole body is kind of a big ear. I imagine that this is also a little like seeing for them too. Have you ever dropped a cricket or roach and inch or so away from a T sitting on a wall? Often the T will reach out like it sees the prey falling down. More likely, it is feeling the movement of the air and can triangulate the position and trajectory of the object by the relative sensation on all those little hairs.
  As far as music, there are a lot of frequencies in music. Maybe even some we don't know are there b/c it's out of our sensory range (hums from amps even). Different T's may respond to different sounds because they have different wild prey, predators, and species specific vibration cues (like mating drumming).
   You could make (or buy) a variable frequency oscillator and test what pure tones T's are responsive to. I'm not sure how useful it would be, but it might be interesting to know.


----------



## QuantumGears (May 5, 2009)

I too am concerned about sound affecting my T. I'm still in college. I have a pet mouse and a pet T and im worried  about the fire drills effecting my T. The sound is high pitched, with a flashing strobe about every 3 seconds. What should  I do? Should I bring my T out with my mouse?


----------



## Sathane (May 5, 2009)

Very good explanation. 



sparular said:


> To reiterate wedge, sound is vibration. The only distinction we make is that we can detect "sound" vibrations with our ears because they are moving through air and are of a frequency that we are equipped to perceive. Tarantulas detect vibrations (and non-oscillating air movement like blowing) in air with small hairs protruding out of their body everywhere. So their whole body is kind of a big ear. I imagine that this is also a little like seeing for them too. Have you ever dropped a cricket or roach and inch or so away from a T sitting on a wall? Often the T will reach out like it sees the prey falling down. More likely, it is feeling the movement of the air and can triangulate the position and trajectory of the object by the relative sensation on all those little hairs.
> As far as music, there are a lot of frequencies in music. Maybe even some we don't know are there b/c it's out of our sensory range (hums from amps even). Different T's may respond to different sounds because they have different wild prey, predators, and species specific vibration cues (like mating drumming).
> You could make (or buy) a variable frequency oscillator and test what pure tones T's are responsive to. I'm not sure how useful it would be, but it might be interesting to know.


----------



## Kloster (May 5, 2009)

K1lledMy5elf said:


> I too am concerned about sound affecting my T. I'm still in college. I have a pet mouse and a pet T and im worried  about the fire drills effecting my T. The sound is high pitched, with a flashing strobe about every 3 seconds. What should  I do? Should I bring my T out with my mouse?


Unless you have fire drills every few hours every single day then I dont think its such a big deal.

Its not like theres complete silence in the deserts/jungles where they come from.


----------



## Sathane (May 5, 2009)

The sound and light will stress and scare the T but so will picking up it's home and carrying it about.  As long as the drills don't last too too long, I'd leave it.

That being said, you're supposed to treat a fire drill as if it's a real fire and, if you have surprise fire drills, it may very well be a real fire at some point so you may want to bring it out anyway.

Also, be aware of the weather outside if you know it is only a drill.  no sense in bringing your T out in the middle of winter if it's just a drill as it could freeze to death in minutes.



K1lledMy5elf said:


> I too am concerned about sound affecting my T. I'm still in college. I have a pet mouse and a pet T and im worried  about the fire drills effecting my T. The sound is high pitched, with a flashing strobe about every 3 seconds. What should  I do? Should I bring my T out with my mouse?


----------



## QuantumGears (May 5, 2009)

Okay, thanks. Im a R.A. at my college so I know when the "scheduled" drills are. It does get quite cold, I live in New York, and in my residence hall there are a few hundred people so we wait a while (10 min). My mouse is fine, I cover his cage up with a blanket when I take him out during the winter, but seeing as T's arent 'warm blooded' and are unable to effeciently generate body heat, I didnt know what I should do.


----------



## Sathane (May 5, 2009)

Since you have advance notice of the drills I'd just leave it inside then.

It may be wise to invest in an insulated box though.  You can get one for under $10 and will allow you to bring the animal outside in the winter if needed - like if there is a real fire..



K1lledMy5elf said:


> Okay, thanks. Im a R.A. at my college so I know when the "scheduled" drills are. It does get quite cold, I live in New York, and in my residence hall there are a few hundred people so we wait a while (10 min). My mouse is fine, I cover his cage up with a blanket when I take him out during the winter, but seeing as T's arent 'warm blooded' and are unable to effeciently generate body heat, I didnt know what I should do.


----------



## Mikey71_DK (May 5, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Cool experiment Joe.
> 
> You might have to hold the enclosure relatively close to your face while talking to be able to feel the vibrations but you'll definitely be able to feel it.  Just remember, tarantula setae is very very sensitive so, even if you can't feel the vibrations, they most likely can.


Try with a balloon.


----------



## Sathane (May 5, 2009)

I don't know about that.  The T would be simple enough to get in there if it's a small juvie but the hide would be tricky. 



Mikey71_DK said:


> Try with a balloon.


----------

